# تركيبة منعم ومعطر الملابس "الداونى"



## م/المهدى بكر (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ....الى جميع اخوانى فى الله
سوف اقوم بفضل الله ونعمته على بشرح تركيبة منعم ومعطر الملابس وهو له اكثر من حوالى 5 طرق للتصنيع سوف اقوم بشرح طريقتين ان شاء الله وهما افضلهم بأذن الله تعالى.....
:10:الطريقة الاولى:
ويتم تصنيع منعم ومعطر الملابس من عجينة جاهزة تسمى"سوفتى"وهى تباع فى شارع الجيش........
لعمل 11 كيلو منعم.......يحضر 5 لتر ماءساخن ويتماذابة فيه 1 كيلو من عجينة السوفتى مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الامتزاج والذوبان
:10:ثم بعد ذلك يضاف 5 لتر ماء بارد مع التقليب الجيد ويترك حتى يبرد تماما ثم يضاف اليه العطر واللون والمادة الحافظة........
:10:يضاف 25 جرام من حامض الخليك اواوكساليك اسيد...........واهمية ذلك هو اعطاء المنعم حموضة قليلة......لان معظم انواع مساحيق الغسيل قلوية الوسط وهذا يؤدى الى بهتان اللون وقلة النعومة........ وعند استعمال المنعم فى الشطفة الاخيرة فأنه يزيل اثر المساحيق لكونه حامضى الوسط فيكسب الملابس الوان زاهية ونعومة
:10:يمكن اضافة مغلظ للداونى مثل التايلوز........ايضا ممكن اضافة مثبت للعطر حوالى 10 جرام فقط وهو يسمى "كاتو" "katoo"
:10::10:الطريقة الثانية:10::10:
ويتم ذلك عن طريق الشموع وهى نفس طريقة تصنيع البلسم الخاص بالشعر مع الاختلاف فى المواد والمقادير.........لعمل 120 كيلو داونى يتبع الاتى..........
1_يحضر 4 كيلو شمع بلسم قشور
2_يحضر 2 كيلو مية بلسم
3_400 جرام شمع عسل النحل اوامالجين قشور وذلك لاعطاء نعومة للملابس
4_على حسب الرغبة ممكن وضع500جرام سليكون امارشن لنعومة الملابس
5_بعد يوم كامل من التصنيع يوضع العطر واللون المناسب و المادة الحافظة
طريقة التصنيع:
1_يتم احضار اناء لغلى المياة ويسع لحوالى 30 لتر ماء
2_يوضع فى الاناء حوالى 20 لتر ماء ويسخن جيدا
3_يوضع 2 كيلو شمع البلسم و200 جرام شمع العسل او الامالجين
4_تقليب الشمع جيدا حتى تمام الذوبان وذلك بتشكيل طبقة زيتية على سطح المياة
5_يتم وضع 1 كيلو مية البلسم مع التقليب الجيد فيعطى لك اللون الابيض
ووظيفة مية البلسم هو استحلاب الشموع فى المياة وتحتوى على مواد منعمة للشعر عند استخدامها فى بلسم الشعر
6_يتم قلب الاناء فى برميل ويوضع عليه 40 لتر مياة باردة مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام التجانس
7_يتم تكرار هذة العملية"الخطوات2_3_4_5_6" وممكن احضار انائين ووضعهم على النار فى وقت واحد وسكبهما فى آن واحد فى البرميل ويتبع بالماء البارد
"حوالى 80 لتر"
8_يترك البرميل حوالى 24 ساعة حتى يبرد تماما ويوضع عليه اللون والعطر المناسب والمادة الحافظة...........
:87::87::87:نقطة هامة جداااا وهى السعر والتكلفة
 اخوانى فى الله...................
هذة التركيبة ممكن عملها بحوالى 3 كيلو شمع بلسم فقط ......ايضا ممكن عدم وضع المحسنات مثل شمع عسل النحل او السليكون امارشن او تزويد نسبة الماء لاعطائك انت التقل الذى ترغب فيه ........ليعطى لكم التكلفة والجودة المناسب..........
بالنسبة لى فأنا عندى داونى تتراوح تكلفته ما بين 1.5 _5 جنيهات ذلك على حسب المحسنات التىتوضع للتركيبة وكمياتها وعلى حسب العطر فيوجد عندى عطر ثمنه 180 جنيه وآخر ثمنه 30جنيه.......وايضا على حسب طلب العميل عندى.........
أسأل الله العظيم التوفيق للجميع فى الدنيا والآخرة............آميييييييييين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكمزكاة العلم اخراجه


> :75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (11 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابود محمد (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hanyazazy (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

عايزين نعرف تركيبة مزيل الأملاح ومعطر المفروشات


----------



## اسامة طو (13 مايو 2009)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر*​


----------



## eng-Tarik (13 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يا أخي الكريم ولكن اذا تكرمت علي أريد معرفة الاسم العلمي لشمع البلسم ولماء البلسم(عامل الاستحلاب)وعند أي درجة حرارة نضيف ماء البلسم الى المزيج وشكرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............... جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير اخوانى........
اخى فى الله المهندس/طارق .............. اولا آسف لعدم الرد على سؤالك سريعا لانشغالى الايام الماضية
شمع البلسم اسمه العلمى هو اسيتيل ستيريل الكحول "acetyl stearyl alcohol" وهو يوج فى صورة حبيبات اوقشور ويفضل ان يكون قشور
اما ماء البلسم فتعرف بهذا الاسم واسمها العلمى لايفيدك لان اسمها معقد ويكون تركيزها 30%
ويتم أضافة ماء البلسم عند التأكد تماما من ذوبان الشموع وتشكيلها طبقة زيتية على سطح الماء 
لان ماء البلسم يعمل على اذابة الزيوت فى الماء "كمادة استحلاب"
يكون ذلك عند درجة حرارة 70 درجة مئوية تقريبا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mamdouh2002vs (16 مايو 2009)

شكرارا اخونا على المجهود


----------



## omyousuf (16 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

راميدا قال:


> الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 


ابود محمد قال:


> شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك


 


hanyazazy قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> عايزين نعرف تركيبة مزيل الأملاح ومعطر المفروشات


 



اسامة طو قال:


> *الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر*​


 


mamdouh2002vs قال:


> شكرارا اخونا على المجهود


 


omyousuf قال:


> *شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك*


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخوانى فى الله 
وأسأل الله العلى العظيم ان ينفعكوا جميعا بهذا الكلام وأن تتقدموا فى أعمالكم الى الامام دائما
أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## lamigra (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس المهدي بكر على هذه النصائح القيمة


----------



## اسامة طو (30 مايو 2009)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## علي العزاوي (30 مايو 2009)

حفظك الله ورعاك ونفع بك ويسر أمرك سؤالي اخي الكريم عن السليكون امارشن ماهو بالتحديد وهل تكرمت علينا بفورملا لجل الشعر مه الشكر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

lamigra قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس المهدي بكر على هذه النصائح القيمة


 



اسامة طو قال:


> *الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخوانى الكرام


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

علي العزاوي قال:


> حفظك الله ورعاك ونفع بك ويسر أمرك سؤالي اخي الكريم عن السليكون امارشن ماهو بالتحديد وهل تكرمت علينا بفورملا لجل الشعر مه الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذة الدعوة الجميلة
اولا:بالنسبة لمادة السليكون امارشن "silicon emuslion"
 فهى تستخدم كمادة محسنة لزيادة النعومة والتطرية للمنسوجات وهى مادة لونها أبيض قابلة للذوبان فى الماء لأن يوجد أنواع أخرى من السليكونات غير قابلة للذوبان فى الماء
ثانيا:بالنسبة لجل الشعر أنا كنت شغال فيه ولكن بطلت العمل فيه وسؤالى لحضرتك هل العمل فى هذا المنتج حلال لأن البعض يقول أنه بيمنع ماء الوضوء وذلك فيه شبهة فى عمله
حضرتك أسأل وانا أن شاء الله سوف ارد على حضرتك


----------



## الامازيغي (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

اخي المهدي اود ان اعرف ما هي عجينة سوفتي و كيف تصنع او انه يوجد اسم اخر لها لانه هنا في الجزائر لا يوجد اثر لهدا الاسم ولا ربما تكون امامي و لكن باسم مختلف و لكن بالاسم العلمي يوجد حض انني ساجدها بادن الله


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

اخي واستاذى المهدي المحترم اود ان اعرف ما هي عجينة سوفتي ؟؟؟

لقد ذكرت طريقتين اولاهما سهلة هل هذا معناة فاعلية الثانية؟؟؟


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي المهدي اود ان اعرف ما هي عجينة سوفتي و كيف تصنع او انه يوجد اسم اخر لها لانه هنا في الجزائر لا يوجد اثر لهدا الاسم ولا ربما تكون امامي و لكن باسم مختلف و لكن بالاسم العلمي يوجد حض انني ساجدها بادن الله


 


الجعفرى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> اخي واستاذى المهدي المحترم اود ان اعرف ما هي عجينة سوفتي ؟؟؟
> 
> لقد ذكرت طريقتين اولاهما سهلة هل هذا معناة فاعلية الثانية؟؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخوانى الأفاضل 
عجينة السوفتى هى تعرف بهذا الأسم أوتسمى عجينة منعم "softener " 
وهى تباع فى شارع الجيش وسعر الكيلو حوالى 21 جنية


----------



## شريف بحر (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكمممممممممم


----------



## شريف بحر (13 يونيو 2009)

معلومات هامه000000000000000


----------



## البلاتين (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... امين يارب العالمين ..


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
دكتورنا العزيز
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
ممكن اعرف عنوان معملك
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedserwah (21 يونيو 2009)

اود الاستفسار عن اسعار هذه الخامات و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kema (23 يونيو 2009)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم المهدى بكر 
مطلوب منى شغل كلوركس الوان وانا بصراحه مااعرفش عنه اى حاجه 
اتمنى بشرح من حضرتك اعرف اعمله زى ماربنا سببك ليا وعملت حاجات كتير متاكد انها اصعب منه 
منتظر حضرتك يابشمهندس ان شاء الله اول ماتدخل على الشبكه لو حتى بشكل سريع من افكار حضرتك 
دعواتى لك ليست مكتوبه هنا ولكنها ذات احساس داخلى وقيمه افادتنى فالحياه ويعلم الله ذلك اتمنى من 
الله ان يتقبلها منى لك


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (3 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم اخى ف الله م/المهدى بكر_
_الله يباركلك فى علمك وينفعنا بك اللهم امييييييييين_


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

مكشور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## eng-Tarik (7 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك أريد أن تزودني بمعلومات عن الاسم العلمي لمثبت العطر Katoo الذي وضعته في الفورمولا وشكرا جزيلا :63:


----------



## مريمية (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا ينفع بك المسلمين جميعا 
وربنا يفتح عليك فتوح العارفين 
لي سؤال بالنسبة للطريقة رقم واحد ممكن أخلط عجينة السوفتي في البيت بمعلقة خشب والخطوات اللي بعدها هتكون سهلة الخلط باليد ولا لازم أجيب خلاط يدوي 
وياريت تفيدني عن نوع الحلة اللي أعمل الخلطة فيها تبقى حديد ولا استانلس 
ولو هزود التايلوز أضيف قد ايه منه ................ معلش أعذرني أسئلتي كتيرة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

_*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر*​_


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............*​


----------



## volcaniquo (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر*​


----------



## eng.eman (8 سبتمبر 2009)

م /المهدي بكر شكرا جزيلا على ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة...
انا اقوم بتصنيع ملين ملابس ولكني استخدم مادة الـ DEHYQUART وهي عبارة عن cationic active matter
هل هذا ما تقصده بعجينة السوفتي ؟


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أستاذنا المهنس الجليل / المهدى بكـــر

بوركت وجزاك الله خيراً بنشر العلم النافع ونفعنا الله به


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.eman قال:


> م /المهدي بكر شكرا جزيلا على ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات قيمة...
> انا اقوم بتصنيع ملين ملابس ولكني استخدم مادة الـ DEHYQUART وهي عبارة عن cationic active matter
> هل هذا ما تقصده بعجينة السوفتي ؟


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
مادة ديهايكوارت ك"dehyquart k" أنا بستخدمها عندى فى تصنيع الشامبو الخاص بالشعر........ كمادة ملطفة للشعروتضاف بنسبة 1 أو 2% فى تركيبة الشامبو
وأسمها العلمى هو"hydroxy cetyl hydroxy ethyl dimonium chloride"
وهى تختلف عن عجينة السوفتى التى أقصدها فى التركيبة........


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

نعمة الإسلام قال:


> أستاذنا المهنس الجليل / المهدى بكـــر
> 
> بوركت وجزاك الله خيراً بنشر العلم النافع ونفعنا الله به


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير


----------



## eng.eman (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أله الا الله.........محمدآ رسول الله


----------



## يوسف الغريب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس المهدى بكر المحترم اود الاستفسار عن
شمع العسل هل له درجة انصهار معينه​
ماهو ماء البلسم يتم شرائة جاهز ام يتم تحضيرة


----------



## يوسف الغريب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*المهندس المهدى بكر المحترم اود الاستفسار عن
شمع العسل هل له درجة انصهار معينه​
ماهو ماء البلسم يتم شرائة جاهز ام يتم تحضيرة*

*المهندس المهدى بكر المحترم اود الاستفسار عن
شمع العسل هل له درجة انصهار معينه​
ماهو ماء البلسم يتم شرائة جاهز ام يتم تحضيرة*

*المهندس المهدى بكر المحترم اود الاستفسار عن
شمع العسل هل له درجة انصهار معينه وهل لة انواع-------​
ماهو ماء البلسم يتم شرائة جاهز ام يتم تحضيرة*

*الاخ م/ المهدى بكر
1- نريد من حضرتكم بالتكرم واعطائنا بعض المعلومات الخاصة عن اللون والرائحة المضافة على الصابون و الداونى هل الالوان بودرة امسوائل وايهما افضل والرائحة هل هية اصنص ام زيت عطرى ام كحولى وهل هما صناعة محلية فقط ام مستوردة 
2- هل ال بى اتش المضبوط هوالذى يحدث التصبن ام التصبن هو الذى يحدث ال بى اتش المطبوط*​
معلهش ان كنا كترنا اسئلة وفى بعض المعلومات الصغيرة الواحد سمع عنها ومش متأكد منها لاكنها تفرق مع المبتدئ ومحتاجة لبعض التوضيح للمبتدئ مثل التكسابون انواع ماهو الملائم للشامبو وما هو الملائم للصابون وناس تقول ان و اس 70 وناس تقول اضافة بعض الزيوت شتاء للصابون وقياس البى اتش مباشرة بعد اضافة الصودة ام الانتظار وما هى المدة وشاكريين مقدما يا مهندس مهدى 000000000000

_جزيت عنا خيرا لك ولمن مثلك ويجعلة فى ميزان اعمالك_
_سبحان الله وبحمده ..............سبحان الله العظيم_


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
أخى الفاضل.........
شمع عسل النحل من المحسنات التى تعمل على زيادة النعومة للمنتج....... وهو ينصهر عند درجة حرارة حوالى 70 درجة مئوية..............
ماء البلسم يتم شرائه جاهز ولا يتم تحضيره
وأسمه العلمى هو "سيتيل تراى ميثيل أمونيوم كلوريد"
"cetyl tri methyl ammonium chloride"


----------



## fadiza17 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي المهندس المهدى بكر جزاك الله كل خير وثبتك على الايمان
ارجوا منك افادتي كيف نعمل صابون سائل لليدين - وطريقة عمل شامبو الشعر 
وهل توجد طريقة عمل الجل المستخدم طبيا ( المساج - السونار eco)
ارجو الرد
:56::56::56::7::7:


----------



## يوسف الغريب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
شكرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده ..............سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## يوسف الغريب (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزيت عنا خيرا لك ولمن مثلك ويجعلة فى ميزان اعمالك
سبحان الله وبحمده ..............سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد العدوى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس المهدى اولا نتمنى من المولى عز وجل ان يجعل مساهماتك هذة فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة امين نشكرك على كم المعلومات الوفيرة هذة وفى انتظار المذيد اخوك فى اللة اتمنى معرفتك اكتر محمد العدوى
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> *الاخ م/ المهدى بكر*
> 
> *1- نريد من حضرتكم بالتكرم واعطائنا بعض المعلومات الخاصة عن اللون والرائحة المضافة على الصابون و الداونى هل الالوان بودرة امسوائل وايهما افضل والرائحة هل هية اصنص ام زيت عطرى ام كحولى وهل هما صناعة محلية فقط ام مستوردة *
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته........أخى الفاضل
> ...


أولا يا أخى الموضوع بسيط جداااااااااا
هو حضرتك بتعمل تعادل بين السلفونيك والصودا الكاوية بستخدام ورق أسمه ph الى أن يصل اللون معك الى اللون الأخضر.........
وهذة العملية هى تعادل وليس تصبين.........


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> معلهش ان كنا كترنا اسئلة وفى بعض المعلومات الصغيرة الواحد سمع عنها ومش متأكد منها لاكنها تفرق مع المبتدئ ومحتاجة لبعض التوضيح للمبتدئ مثل التكسابون انواع ماهو الملائم للشامبو وما هو الملائم للصابون وناس تقول ان و اس 70 وناس تقول اضافة بعض الزيوت شتاء للصابون وقياس البى اتش مباشرة بعد اضافة الصودة ام الانتظار وما هى المدة وشاكريين مقدما يا مهندس مهدى 000000000000


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا.....التكسابون المستخدم فى تصنيع الشامبو والصابون والمتوفر فى السوق ايضا هو "n70" وده أسمه العلمى 
صوديوم لوريل أيثر سلفات.......
والتكسابون فيه منه أنواع كتيرة جدا برضه.......
ثانيا لا يوجد أضافة للزيوت على الصابون فى فصل الشتاء أطلاقا......
ثالثا .......حضرتك بضيف الصودا وتقلب الصابون كويس جدا لمدة 3 دقائق مثلا وتقوم بأختبار الصابون بورقة ال ph فأذا لم يصل معك الى درجة التعادل تضع صودا وهكذا الى أن يصل معك الى المعادلة ...........


----------



## يوسف الغريب (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا باشمهندس*

شكرااااااااااا جدا جدا يامهندس/ المهدى بكر
اللة يكرمك _ ويجعلك فى عون عبادة
وتظل لنا مرجع المنتدى


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## يوسف الغريب (19 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتم بخير وبعودة الايام على المسلمين جميعا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الى مهندسنا المهدى بكر
لاتأخذنا ان اكثرنا عليك بالاسئلة
كل سنة وحضرتكم بخير اولا
يوجد بعض الاسئلة ونرجو ان تفيدنا بعلمك:28:

ا-مادة اللينالول مادة معطرة ام حاملة للعطر
2-المواد الكيميائية مثل السلفونيك والتكسابون هل لهم مدة صلاحية فى التخزين طويل المدا
3-الرائحة المضافة اسنس ام زيت عطرى بالنسبة للصابون والداونى
4-يوجد عندنا منتج اسمة عطر الفنادق مكونة من ماء مقطر زيت عطرى مادة مستحلبة0
لونة ابيض مثل الحليب الابيض الخفيف يستخدم لتعطير الجو والفرش والستائر لواى معلومة تقديرية عن تركيبة اللة يجزاكم خيراا


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هو شكل هذه العجينة طيب


----------



## يوسف الغريب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الى مهندسنا المهدى بكر
لاتأخذنا ان اكثرنا عليك بالاسئلة
كل سنة وحضرتكم بخير اولا
يوجد بعض الاسئلة ونرجو ان تفيدنا بعلمك:28:

ا-مادة اللينالول مادة معطرة ام حاملة للعطر
2-المواد الكيميائية مثل السلفونيك والتكسابون هل لهم مدة صلاحية فى التخزين طويل المدا
3-الرائحة المضافة اسنس ام زيت عطرى بالنسبة للصابون والداونى
4-يوجد عندنا منتج اسمة عطر الفنادق مكونة من ماء مقطر زيت عطرى مادة مستحلبة0
لونة ابيض مثل الحليب الابيض الخفيف يستخدم لتعطير الجو والفرش والستائر لواى معلومة تقديرية عن تركيبة اللة يجزاكم خيراا*​


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اتقدم بخالص الشكر لهذا المنتدي ولكل اعضائه الكرام علي كل ما يقدمونه


----------



## يوسف الغريب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى مهندسنا المهدى بكر
لاتأخذنا ان اكثرنا عليك بالاسئلة
كل سنة وحضرتكم بخير اولا
يوجد بعض الاسئلة ونرجو ان تفيدنا بعلمك:28:

ا-مادة اللينالول مادة معطرة ام حاملة للعطر
2-المواد الكيميائية مثل السلفونيك والتكسابون هل لهم مدة صلاحية فى التخزين طويل المدا
3-الرائحة المضافة اسنس ام زيت عطرى بالنسبة للصابون والداونى
4-يوجد عندنا منتج اسمة عطر الفنادق مكونة من ماء مقطر زيت عطرى مادة مستحلبة0
لونة ابيض مثل الحليب الابيض الخفيف يستخدم لتعطير الجو والفرش والستائر لواى معلومة تقديرية عن تركيبة اللة يجزاكم خيراا*​


----------



## qazasq2002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم م/ المهدي بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المجهود الكبير والعمل المتميز ومزيدا من العطاء
فعلا مشاركة بها معلومات قيمة ورائعة وممتعة
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​


----------



## phyyyyy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل ارجو الرد من سيادتكم على سؤالى 
1 - هل الاسم التجارى لمادة *سليكون امارشن هو ذلك الاسم ام لة اسم اخر يباع بة فى شارع الجيش 
2 - ماهو الاسم التجارى ل**رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم واين يباع فى شارع الجيش فى مصر 
3 - ارجو توضيح طريقة تركيب جل الشعر
*


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

phyyyyy قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل ارجو الرد من سيادتكم على سؤالى
> 1 - هل الاسم التجارى لمادة *سليكون امارشن هو ذلك الاسم ام لة اسم اخر يباع بة فى شارع الجيش *
> *2 - ماهو الاسم التجارى ل**رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم واين يباع فى شارع الجيش فى مصر *
> *3 - ارجو توضيح طريقة تركيب جل الشعر*


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته........
أخى الفاضل ......آسف على عدم الرد على سؤالك هذا سريعا
ثانيا لأن الأسئلة اللى حضرتك بتسألها كانت أتسئلت قبل كدة وأنا رديت عليها
على العموم بالنسبة الى مادة سليكون أمارشن هو دة أسمها اللى بتتباع بيه وهى مادة سائلة بيضاء اللون مثل الحليب وهى عبارة عن مستحلب السيليكون لأن مركبات السليكون لا تذوب فى الماء أما السليكون أمارشن فهو قابل للذوبان فى الماء وسعره حوالى 35 جنية للكيلو......
بالنسبة لمادة رباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم دة أسمها العلمى وأسمها التجارى بيقولوا عليها
كوتنرى ..........

أما بالنسبة الى الجل فأنت عايز جيل عادى ولا الجل المبلل


----------



## phyyyyy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اشتاذنا الفاضل على ردك الجميل ويجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك 

وارجومن سيادتك توضيح طريقة عمل * جيل عادى و الجل المبلل معا 

واسف على ازعاج سيادتك 

وشكرا لك
*


----------



## ghally (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## يوسف الغريب (19 أكتوبر 2009)

امين يا رب العالميين


----------



## يوسف الغريب (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى مهندسنا المهدى بكر
لاتأخذنا ان اكثرنا عليك بالاسئلة
كل سنة وحضرتكم بخير اولا
يوجد بعض الاسئلة ونرجو ان تفيدنا بعلمك:28:

ا-مادة اللينالول مادة معطرة ام حاملة للعطر
2-المواد الكيميائية مثل السلفونيك والتكسابون هل لهم مدة صلاحية فى التخزين طويل المدا
3-الرائحة المضافة اسنس ام زيت عطرى بالنسبة للصابون والداونى
4-يوجد عندنا منتج اسمة عطر الفنادق مكونة من ماء مقطر زيت عطرى مادة مستحلبة0
لونة ابيض مثل الحليب الابيض الخفيف يستخدم لتعطير الجو والفرش والستائر لواى معلومة تقديرية عن تركيبة اللة يجزاكم خيراا​*


----------



## phyyyyy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

االسلام عليك يااستاذنا الكبير ارجو من سيادتك الد على بخصوص موضوع الجل 

وشكرا لك على مساعدتى


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مني حكايات (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك*
أرجوكم ضعوا كميات لعمل مقادير قليلة للتجربة الأولي​


----------



## omyousuf (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر*


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ....الى جميع اخوانى فى الله
> سوف اقوم بفضل الله ونعمته على بشرح تركيبة منعم ومعطر الملابس وهو له اكثر من حوالى 5 طرق للتصنيع سوف اقوم بشرح طريقتين ان شاء الله وهما افضلهم بأذن الله تعالى.....
> :10:الطريقة الاولى:
> ويتم تصنيع منعم ومعطر الملابس من عجينة جاهزة تسمى"سوفتى"وهى تباع فى شارع الجيش........
> ...









[font=&quot]اعلم اننى قد اثقلت عليك ولكن اخى بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك[/font][font=&quot] فانا محتاج لهذه المعلومات ضرورى فى اسرع وقت لإنه مطلوب منى[/font][font=&quot] 

وجزاك الله خيرا 

أخوك : فتحى[/font]


----------



## Chemist Nader (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
معلومات قيمة استفد منها
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في صحيفه اعمالك


----------



## هشام محمد سلامة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يكرمك ويرزقك رزق حلال طيب 
ودى اقل دعوة ادعية لواحد زيك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## رجب ايوب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليك بجد وربنا يوفقك فى عملك مستنيه جديدك انوش


----------



## redaali2020 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة و الف شكر


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ashraf khalil (26 يناير 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الأ الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..........*​


----------



## mosb (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس افدتنا اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (21 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة انا عايز اشكر المهندس مهدى على سعة صدره ولى استفسار عن استخدام الصو\ا الكاوية والاشارة ليها فى اكثر من منتج فما هى الطريقة الامثل لحلها كم جم صودا قشور مع كم مللى ماء ونسبة التركيز مع الشكر


----------



## mimfarahat (25 فبراير 2010)

أشكر الأخ المهندس المهدي بكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاه الله خير الجزاء
وأرجوا منه إفادة منتدانا الكريم لحل هذه المشكلة وهي الكثير من الكيميائيين يعاني من عدم معرفة الإسم العلمي للكيماويات الموجودة في شارع الجيش وبالتالي تكون مجهوله له . وكذلك العكس ممكن نكون عاوزين مادة معينة بإسمها العلمي لكنها موجودة بإسم تجاري غير معروف لنا .... لذلك كيف نحل زنتغلب على هذه المشكلة التي نواجهها 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كرم زيد (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابوبكر هداوى (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على هذه المعلومات ولكن حبذا لو يتم كتابة الاسم العلمى للمواد المستخدمة فى التصنيع فتكون الفائدة اكثر 
والمعلومة تكون اكثر دقة 
وشكرا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم على كل مجهود مبذول و جزاكم الله كل خير

سؤال من فضلك أخي الكريم 

ما هي المادة الحافظة المستخدمة لتركيبة المنعم والمعطر الأولى
و ما هي نسبتها و كيفية إضافتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لكم الشكر


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (16 مارس 2010)

اللف شكرا الى الاستاذ_بكر


----------



## hanyabdelwahab (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى المهدى بكر والله لسانى يعجز عن شكرك وجعلك الله دائما فى عون الشباب المبتدئ وكتبه لك فى ميزات حسناتك للعلم سيدى انا مهندس نووى بس صغير فى السن وبالطبع مفييييييييش شغل ان شاء الله بفضل تركيباتم هبدا فى عمل محل نونو على قدى للمنظفات كنت خايف بس هبدا ان شاء الله لك الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باب البحر (25 مارس 2010)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> يضاف 25 جرام من حامض الخليك اواوكساليك اسيد...........واهمية ذلك هو اعطاء المنعم حموضة قليلة......لان معظم انواع مساحيق الغسيل قلوية الوسط وهذا يؤدى الى بهتان اللون وقلة النعومة........ وعند استعمال المنعم فى الشطفة الاخيرة فأنه يزيل اثر المساحيق لكونه حامضى الوسط فيكسب الملابس الوان زاهية ونعومة
> يمكن اضافة مغلظ للداونى مثل التايلوز........ايضا ممكن اضافة مثبت للعطر حوالى 10 جرام فقط وهو يسمى "كاتو" "katoo"



جزاكم الله خيرا​ 

- ما هي كمية التايلوز التي تضاف للتركيبة ؟؟

- هل يمكن اضافة خل الطعام بنفس كمية حمض الخليك المذكورة؟


----------



## moon_semon (8 مايو 2010)

هام جدا جدا وارجو الاهتمام بطلبي 
انا بشتري داوني جاهز من تاجر الجمله لاني على قدي ومش قادر اصنع داوني 
المهم انا اشتريت كميه وبعد فتره لقيت رائحتها عفنت وبقت عامله زي ريحة المجاري رغم وجود الريحة بتاعت الداوني الا انها معاها الريحه الوحشه ديت ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## أولاد سلطان (22 مايو 2010)

:18:إخواني الأفاضل السلام عليكم 
*هناك بعض الأخوة يقومون بوضع بعض من التكسابون بعد حله بالماء ووضعه على أنه ماء بلسم هل هذا صحيح أم له أضرار الرجاء الرد​*


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخ بكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهدى بكر جزاك الله عنا كل خير ارجوا الايضاح بالنسبة لمثبت العطر كاتو الذى ذكرته ما فائدته واين يباع وكم نسبته التى توضع على العطر وهل هو الذى يجعل العطر يمكث فى الملابس والمفروشات لفترة طويلة وان لم يكن كذلك فما الذى يجعل العطر يمكث فيهما لفترة طويلة كما يحدث بالنسبة لمنتجات كمفورت والداونى بتاع شركة اريال رجاء الرد والاهتمام نظرا لاهمية الموضوع بالنسبة لى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## شاةثيلة (8 أغسطس 2010)

لحل مشكلة الرائحة العفنة استخدام قليل من الفورمالين


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور اخي


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## hakim1204 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## احمد العنتيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال المصرى1 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ارجوا الايضاح بالنسبة لمثبت العطر كاتو الذى ذكرته ما فائدته واين يباع وكم نسبته التى توضع على العطر وهل هو الذى يجعل العطر يمكث فى الملابس والمفروشات لفترة طويلة وان لم يكن كذلك فما الذى يجعل العطر يمكث فيهما لفترة طويلة كما يحدث بالنسبة لمنتجات كمفورت والداونى بتاع شركة اريال رجاء الرد والاهتمام نظرا لاهمية الموضوع بالنسبة لى وجزاك الله عنا كل خير]


----------



## احمد بهجت م (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية ياشباب


----------



## جمال المصرى1 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ولى عندك طلب اتمنى ان تلبيه أريد طريقة عمل تركيبة شعبية للغسالات العادية وأخرى للأتوماتيك تكون شبيه بالصابون الثقيل واكون شاكر لك*​


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم الدبور11


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز 3 (22 مارس 2011)

انا سعيد جدا بالمشاركة معكم وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## chem_ibrahemh (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا ياباشمهندس جزاك الله خير انا بجد استفدت من طرقتك كتير جدا وعملتها وشغال كويس منها قوى الحمد لله شكر ا مره تانيه ياباشمهندس مهدى ..ان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## chem_ibrahemh (24 مارس 2011)

moon_semon قال:


> هام جدا جدا وارجو الاهتمام بطلبي
> انا بشتري داوني جاهز من تاجر الجمله لاني على قدي ومش قادر اصنع داوني
> المهم انا اشتريت كميه وبعد فتره لقيت رائحتها عفنت وبقت عامله زي ريحة المجاري رغم وجود الريحة بتاعت الداوني الا انها معاها الريحه الوحشه ديت ومش عارف اعمل ايه


 
فى ماده بتتباع فى شارع الجيش عند شركه اسمها نيرول قصاد محل عمرو افندى الماده دى اسمها ws1وهى preservative agentحط منها 300جرام على ال100كيلو وان شاء الله مش هيعفن منك ابد الدونى بعد كده


----------



## ahmedhashhash (24 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه بجد
بس انا عايز اعرف ايه الاسم العلمي للتيلوز وتركيبه الكميائي


----------



## البرداعى (24 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر 
--------------------


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## essa-92 (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نسيم2010 (1 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي صلو على الرسول محمد
اريد معرفه ذلك من خلال الكتب يا جماعه


----------



## Teknovalley (16 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم أحمد .... السلام عليكم
التايلوز هو أحد مركبات السليلوز و اسمه العلمي هيدروكسي ايثيل سليلوز واختصاره hec و له اسم تجاري اخر وهو النيتروسول.
و هو مختلف تماما عن ال cmc وتركيبه الكيميائي كاربوكسي ميثيل سليلوز حيث يعطي التايلوز من 3 الى 4 اضعاف اللزوجة التي يعطيعا ال cmc


----------



## بيت العيلة (19 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز م/ المهدى اشكرك جدا على التوضيح الفعال لصناعة الداونى وارجو منك ارسال تليفون او عنوان بريد الكترونى
حيث اريد التعامل معك فى توريد الداونى 
وعنوانى الالكترونى [email protected]


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 يونيو 2011)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## نسيم2010 (5 يونيو 2011)

عندي طلب من الاخوه المصريين بارك الله فبي جهودكم حبذا استخدام الاسم العلمي للمركبات الامستخدمه واذا في موقع لتعرف على اسم العلمي وما يقابله من الاسماء المصريه بكون مشكورين


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

أعزائى يمكنكم التواصل معى على هذا الميل [email protected] ولدينا براءات اختراع و دراسات جدوى


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم كل المعلومات اللى تحتاجوها إن شاء الله نفيدكم بيها فضلاً راسلونا على [email protected]


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## ahmed sameri (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك
​


----------



## allam715 (30 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ياهندسة عاوز اعرف ايه اللى بيخلى الداونى يتقل


----------



## allam715 (1 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسة
لى سؤال هل يوجد طريقة لعمل الداونى على البارد بدون غلى المياه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fransis (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات ولكن حبذا لو يتم كتابة الاسم العلمى للمواد
المستخدمة فى التصنيع فتكون الفائدة اكثر 
والمعلومة تكون اكثر دقة 
وشكرا


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (21 فبراير 2012)

الأستاذ المهدى بكر تحية طيبة وبعد ارجو من حضرتك بيان تركيبة عجينة داونى حيث اننى كنت بشترى عجينة سوفتى ولما البياع عرف انى هأعمل بيها داونى قالى عندى عجينة تدوبها فى ميه وبس وتحط الريحة واللون وكمان سعرها بالنسبة للعجينة السوفتى الضعف حيث ان الكيلو منها ب 160 جنيه والعجينة السوفتى ب 50 جنية وانا مش عارف ايه الفرق برجاء التواصل على الياهو dr.esmael85


----------



## وائل المحمدي (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arsenal4ever (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررا:75::75:


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (4 مايو 2012)

*الف شكر يا اخ مهدى على هذه المعلومة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا وإياك بما علمنا بسى عندى سؤال ما هى المادة الحافظة لعجينة الداونى على البارد هل هى فورمالين ام ملح ليمون ام الخل وما هى المقادير الواجب وضعها على برميل مثلا 120 لترولك جزيل الشكر وارجو الإفادة.....*


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير فى موضوع تانى نفسى اعرفة وهى
كيف يصنع مزيل الحبر من الملابس


----------



## نمله على (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## shrouk agag (3 سبتمبر 2012)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ....الى جميع اخوانى فى الله
> سوف اقوم بفضل الله ونعمته على بشرح تركيبة منعم ومعطر الملابس وهو له اكثر من حوالى 5 طرق للتصنيع سوف اقوم بشرح طريقتين ان شاء الله وهما افضلهم بأذن الله تعالى.....
> :10:الطريقة الاولى:
> ويتم تصنيع منعم ومعطر الملابس من عجينة جاهزة تسمى"سوفتى"وهى تباع فى شارع الجيش........
> ...



ممكن لو سمحت اعرف مكان البيع بالظبط واسم المحلات الافضل واسماء المكونات لكى اكتبها فى ورقه واعطها للبائع كما هى بدون اى غلط فى الحروف
وممكن اسعارهم وافضلهم لانى احب التجربه واحاول اعمل منه هوايه يعنى ويمكن ربنا يجعلها مشروع مربح:12:


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## hassan.algabry (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم الايادي علي التركيبه الروعه


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم الايادي علي التركيبه الروعه​


----------



## winges (8 يونيو 2013)

لا يسعني إلا أن أقول لك ... جزاك الله ووالديك خيراً


----------



## fsherman (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل مهندس المهدى بكر وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جابي9 (30 أغسطس 2013)

اري ان اطريقه الاولي اسهل كثير جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله الكحلوت (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة الخير ممكن حدا يفيدني بطريقة عمل جلي اللوليتا ؟؟ 
بقصد الصناعات الغدائية ؟


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (17 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك م /المهدي بكر على جهودك ومواضيعك المميزة
*انا من الاردن بحثت عن عجينة السوفتي ولم اجدها ولكني ودت مادة يطلقون عليها اسم ملين وهي المستخدمة في صناعة الداوني في الاردن وعندما جربتها بعد اذابتها بالماء الساخن بقي في المزيج شوائب بيضاء لم تذوب 
ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر*​*
*
​


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (18 أكتوبر 2013)

خميس محمد حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا لك م /المهدي بكر على جهودك ومواضيعك المميزة
> *انا من الاردن بحثت عن عجينة السوفتي ولم اجدها ولكني وجدت مادة يطلقون عليها اسم ملين وهي المستخدمة في صناعة الداوني في الاردن وعندما جربتها بعد اذابتها بالماء الساخن بقي في المزيج شوائب بيضاء لم تذوب
> ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر*​*
> ...


*ملاحظة / لقد جربت اذابة المادة بالماء العادي واعطت نتيجة افضل من الماء الساخن ولكن بقي قليل من الشوائب البيضاء وهي شبيهة بالشوائب التي تتكون بالحليب عندما يكون فاسد 

ارجو الرد وشكرا لسعة صدركم *


----------



## abdo_vb (20 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا يا باشا على ها المعلومه 
انا شغال بى عجينه بجبها من شارع الجيش جهزا علطول بحطها فى الميه وقلب شويه صغيرين بعد كدا بظبط اللون والريحه وديها تقليب بقى لحد ما يطلع عنيك وكل ما تقلب كل ما الدونى يعمل لزوجه وتخلص على كدا ويريت لما شتترى ريحه هاتها من النوع الغالى


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على المعلومة يا غالي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس وجعله في ميزان حسناتك لانه علم ينتفع به


----------



## fsherman (15 نوفمبر 2013)

abdo_vb قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا يا باشا على ها المعلومه
> انا شغال بى عجينه بجبها من شارع الجيش جهزا علطول بحطها فى الميه وقلب شويه صغيرين بعد كدا بظبط اللون والريحه وديها تقليب بقى لحد ما يطلع عنيك وكل ما تقلب كل ما الدونى يعمل لزوجه وتخلص على كدا ويريت لما شتترى ريحه هاتها من النوع الغالى



جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا الكريم المهدى بكر 
فعلا أخى الكريم abdo هناك عجينة على البارد ...ويتم إضافتها لكيمة مياة كبيرة تقريبا (1 كيلو سوفتى ) يضاف لـ 50 لترو مياه وهى عجينة تسمى على البارد وبنفس طريقة أستاذنا المهدى بكر من إضافة حمض خليك ومادة حافظة ولتكن فورمالين وعطر ولون حسب الرغبة ..تعطى نتيجة رائعة ..ولقد جربتها ,


----------



## fsherman (2 ديسمبر 2013)

أستاذنا الكريم المهدى بكر ..أرجو معرفة مدة الصلاحية لهذا المنتج ..هلى سنة ونصف أم سنتان أم ثلاث سنوات وشكرا لك


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (12 يناير 2014)

انا عملت الداوني من فترة ومحطتش ولا خل ولا فورمالين عملتة من عجينة وعطر واللون بس
ينفع احط فورمالين وخل بعد ماعملتة ولا هيغير من ريحتة


----------



## fsherman (16 يناير 2014)

ابراهيم عليوة قال:


> انا عملت الداوني من فترة ومحطتش ولا خل ولا فورمالين عملتة من عجينة وعطر واللون بس
> ينفع احط فورمالين وخل بعد ماعملتة ولا هيغير من ريحتة



نعم أخى الكريم ينفع تضع الخل والفورمالين الأن ولكن الخل وهنا أقصد حمض الخليلك يكون بحرص وبالكمية المناسبة وتضع فورمالين ...ولن يغير من رائحته ولكن الحرص مع حمض الخليك لأن كمية كبيره منه تجعل المنتج النهائى أكثر سيولة وأكثر حامضية


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (17 يناير 2014)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
انا من الاردن وجدت عجينة جاهزة ولكن صادفتني مشكلة عند اذابتها بالماء تترك بقايا صغير بيضاء لا تمتزج بالماء بشكل جيد 
افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ألتي تقدمها في هذا المنتدى....بالفعل أنت انسان رائع​


----------



## mohamed sigma (27 مايو 2014)

*الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والف شكر*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 مايو 2014)

رجاء للهواه والمبتدئين - بعد قراءة التركيبه - اى تركيبه - ان تسأل كاتبها او ناقلها اولا عن الجدوى الاقتصاديه- ولو بدأنا بهذا السؤال - ما امتلأت 16 صفحه كلها آمال وعشم زائد فى تحقيق شئ ما من هذه التركيبه- نقرأ ونعلم لمجرد فكره ومجرد معرفه لكن لو اقتربنا من التصنيع - نختار الموضوع المناسب ذو الجدوى الاقتصاديه المجديه لصاحب المشروع حتى لو منزلى - طبعا لايمكن تحقيق مكسب من مشروع منعمات الغسيل حتى لو كان التصنيع مماثل للمنتجات الشهيره - من يقوم بانتاج المنعم - يعتبره منتج خادم لباقى منتجات الغسيل التى يصنعها وبالتالى يرضى بالقليل - مع قاعدة توزيع قويه - يعوض هامش الربح البسيط - وهو مالايقدر عليه المبتدئ - اما لو التأجأت للتبسيط الشديد المخل فى الانتاج - مثل تعليق - اديها تقليب لحد ما يطلع عينك - فهذا الكلام لا يخصك - انا احادث من يحاول عمل منتج بامكانياته البسيطه وبدون اخلال بالمواصفه - هذا المنعم غير مربح - ملحوظه اخيره - لا يوجد منعم يصلح لكل انواع الغسيل - بل لواخترت نوع سيكون الاداء افضل فى القطنيات عن غيره مثلا- لكن المستخدم لن ينتبه وسيكون رده المنعم ده موش قوى.


----------



## عبير لبنان (18 يونيو 2014)

انا عندي استفسار المادة اسمها لينن ولكن يوجد نوعين لينن 16 ولينن او ممكن نعرف اي نوع هو للمنعم وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يوليو 2014)

عذرا - لم اقرأ التسؤل الا ألآن - رجاء ذركر الماده بالانجليزيه او الاسم الكيماوى.


----------



## youssofkh (15 أغسطس 2014)

عفوا شباب بس سوال انا عم سيوي نفس طريقه بدون محسنات بس عم يمصل شمع عن الميه ولكم جزيل شكر


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير لقد استفدت جيدا


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## taha samir (25 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم / شيخ العلماء / م.د/ المهدى 
بعد التحية الطيبة ،،
وفقكم الله لما فية الخير لامتنا الاسلامية وجعل لكم من علمكم وخبرتكم فى ميزان الحسنات ثم بعد
اولا ان شخصيا مبهر بعلمكم 
ثانيا ارجو منكم افادتنا بطريقة تصنع منعم الملابس بالطريقة الشعبية لعمل 1 طن وطرق الخلط ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع:20::20::85:


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 2egyptianboy (6 مايو 2015)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ازاى اخلى الداونى يعمل استحلاب كبير مع الماء


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------

